# Fluval Edge Substrate



## moonwasaloon (May 24, 2011)

I am starting a new Fluval Edge, and I was wondering since i won't have any stem plants, mainly just moss and ferns. Do I really need to get a Substrate like Flourite? 

Also, Im going to make this mainly a shrimp tank, do I really need to get a shrimp substrate? 

and How much would I need? Would the 8.8 pounds of the Fluval Shrimp Substrate enough?
*
*


----------



## moonwasaloon (May 24, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Any substrate would work fine for you, since you don't plan on keep stem plants. I use Fluval Stratum, my plants grow well with it, it doesn't leech ammonia (like ada). Just get a dark substrate so your shrimp's color will stick out better.


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

The Fluval Shrimp Stratum is nice because it more or less buffers the water right around to where it needs to be for shrimp. However, I wouldn't say that it is absolutely necessary- I have shrimp doing just fine in tanks with other substrates.

If you do get the Shrimp Stratum and you plan on not rooting plants in it and you just want to cover the bottom then you would probably do all right with the smaller bag in the Edge. I used the 8.8 lb bag in my Edge because I wanted a fairly steep back to front slope in my tank, it worked out to be just enough and I'm glad that I went with the bigger bag.


----------

